# ACHTUNG: Biker-Fallen am Melibokus!



## scylla (17. September 2018)

Liebe Biker an der nördlichen Bergstraße, bitte passt auf!
Ein paar Kollegen haben gestern auf den Trails vom Melibokus in Richtung Alsbach absichtlich platzierte Biker-Fallen entdeckt. Es handelt sich um Schrauben oder Nägel, die in Wurzeln gedreht wurden und die nachträglich spitz gefeilt wurden.






Ich war selbst nicht dabei, das Foto stammt von einem Kollegen.
Der Schilderung nach waren alle Wurzeln auf dem Trail mit solchen Schrauben versehen.
Es gab Sachschäden (platte Reifen) aber auch einen Personenschaden (Verletzung am Fuß durch Reintreten).
Die Kollegen wollten das bei der Polizei zur Anzeige bringen.
Alles was sie gefunden haben, haben sie entfernt. Das ist aber keine Garantie, dass da nichts mehr versteckt ist, und auch keine Garantie, dass der Fallensteller nicht nochmal nachlegt.

Solche Fallen sind eine Gefahr nicht nur für Biker, sondern auch für Spaziergänger, Pilzesammler und Wildtiere! Wer etwas derartiges platziert, gefährdet mutwillig die Gesundheit seiner Mitmenschen und auch der Tiere. Egal was der Beweggrund für eine solche Aktion sein könnte, sie ist durch nichts zu rechtfertigen!

Also... bitte seid besonders vorsichtig am Melibokus!
Falls ihr einen Platten habt, bitte lauft etwas zurück und schaut nach, ob die Ursache eine derartige Falle sein könnte. Wenn ihr irgendwas findet, bitte dokumentiert es, entfernt es, und meldet es der Polizei!


----------



## FunkyBadass (17. September 2018)

Abgefuckte Menschen gibt es! Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## protoscruiser (17. September 2018)

Jetzt weis ich endlich, warum wir Mountainbiker den Wald kaputt machen.
Weil unsere Widersacher Schrauben in die Wurzeln drehen!

Aber warum alles gleich entfernen,
schaut sich die Polizei es nicht vor Ort an?


----------



## scylla (17. September 2018)

protoscruiser schrieb:


> Aber warum alles gleich entfernen,
> schaut sich die Polizei es nicht vor Ort an?



Es handelt sich um viel-frequentierte Wege (besonders am Wochenende). Es direkt zu entfernen halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll. Bis und ob die Polizei das vor Ort anschauen würde, könnte wer weiß was noch passieren.


----------



## Peter-S (17. September 2018)

schlechte Neuigkeiten ... ein Glück ist nicht mehr passiert (gute Besserung !!!).


----------



## protoscruiser (17. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um viel-frequentierte Wege (besonders am Wochenende). Es direkt zu entfernen halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll. Bis und ob die Polizei das vor Ort anschauen würde, könnte wer weiß was noch passieren.




Um das geht es ja.
Für mich ist das versuchte Körperverletzung. Und die Polizei sollte da schon mehr Presence zeigen. Bei uns wurden die selbe Art von Fallen aufgesellt und es kam vor Gericht. Dort ging es dann nur darum, ob der Radfahrer den Weg benutzen darf oder nicht.
Wer die Fallen aufgesellt hat, interessierte niemanden.
Das ist wie ein Freibrief zum Fallen aufstellen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (17. September 2018)

Ich wahr heute Nachmittag den entsprechenden Trail abgegangen und habe in der oberen hälfte noch einige Nägel/Schrauben rausgeholt.
Anschließend bin ich zur Polizei damit und habe Anzeige gestellt.
Das beste ist Fotos zur Beweissicherung machen und die Gefahrenstelle beseitigen, Polizei wird da keine hinkommen. Je mehr Anzeige stellen desto mehr muss die Polizei sich auch drum kümmern. Ob ich mich als Fußgänger oder Radfahrer dabei verletze sehe ich als 2-rangig an, das sind keine waldtypischen Gefahren mit denen ich rechnen muss.


----------



## Basti138 (17. September 2018)

Ich wette die Schrauben  werden "erneuert" hier sollte man die Augen offen halten


----------



## Andreas (18. September 2018)

Es gibt schon kranke Menschen. Es ist auch auf hessenschau.de im Morgenticker
https://www.hessenschau.de/morgenti...wanderweg-,hessen-am-morgen-dienstag-210.html

https://t.co/NJlLee5Cwl


----------



## Silvermoon (18. September 2018)

.....wurde gerade im *hr maintower* ein Bericht gezeigt und auch die Polizei Südhessen bat nun auch die Öffentlichkeit  um sachdienliche Hinweise....
Dem Täter droht nun eine Anzeige wg gefährlicher Körperverletzung.
Na hoffentlich schnappen sie denjenigen bald!


----------



## Bejak (18. September 2018)

Krass. Am Winterstein auf den neuen Trails wurden übrigens jüngst auch Reißzweckstifte, Scherben, Schrauben und Nägel gefunden, aber nicht so im Boden verankert. Siehe dortiger Thread. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterstein-trails-termine-fragen-und-antworten.866465/page-17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (19. September 2018)

Jetzt gilt es einfach die Augen offen zu halten, weitere Fallen zu melden und verdächtige Personen anzusprechen. Gleichzeitig müssen wir aber auch den Landschaftsgärtnern unter uns auf die Finger klopfen, wenn wir Sie mit der Schaufel in der Hand im Wald vorfinden. Fast wöchentlich entstehen neue Linien am Frankenstein und Melibokus. Das sorgt natürlich für Frust und Ärger bei den anderen Waldnutzern, das sollte allen klar sein.


----------



## Basti138 (19. September 2018)

> Fast wöchentlich entstehen neue Linien am Frankenstein und Melibokus


Das tut aber keinem weh


----------



## Ronz (19. September 2018)

Schön wär's, wenn es stimmen würde. An der Rinne könnte mal wieder gegärtnert werden bis runter zum Kiesweg. Sieht ja mittlerweile aus da... ^^


----------



## hemig (19. September 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das tut aber keinem weh



Doch tut es - indirekt.
Unabhäng davon dass sich das mit den Nägeln nicht gehört, führen genau diese "Bauarbeiten" und das teilweise rücksichtslose Verhalten dazu dass sich etwas schwächere Geister dazu entscheiden Nägel auszubringen.
Wäre das Verhältnis zwischen Bikern und Wanderern ein besseres würde es vermutlich nicht zu solchen Fallen kommen.

Dies soll den Vorfall am Meli auf keinen Fall rechtfertigen nur etwas dazu ermuntern im Wald Rücksicht zu nehmen um das Verhältnis zu den Wanderern zu verbessern.
Bin ich mit meiner Tochter im Wald unterwegs bin ich als Biker - der auch gerne Downhill fährt - manchmal sehr verwundert wie an der 8 jährigen vorbeigerast wird.

Grüsse,

hemig


----------



## below (19. September 2018)

Es kann für sowas keine Rechtfertigung geben - garkeine!

Wenn mich als Fußgänger im Wald ein MTBler umfährt, gehe ich am nächsten Tag nicht an die nächstbeste Strecke und Stecke Nägel in den Boden.

Als mein Sohn von nem rücksichtslosen Snowboarder im letzten Urlaub voll über den Haufen gefahren wurde, habe ich danach keine Angelschnüre über die Halfpipe gespannt.

Sowas ist mit nichts zu Rechtfertigen und da gibt es auch kein "Aber ..."

Wer so etwas macht hat einen ganz erheblichen Dachschaden


----------



## scylla (19. September 2018)

Ich glaube über diese Tatsache, dass "Fallenstellen" absolut indiskutabel und nicht zu rechtfertigen ist, brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren 
Zumal sich daran ja nicht nur Mountainbiker, sondern genauso auch Fußgänger und Tiere verletzen können. Sogar noch eher. Wenn man in sowas rein tritt kann das böse Infektionen geben.

Nichts desto trotz muss man aber wohl ebenfalls nicht darüber diskutieren, dass ohne gutes Miteinander nichts geht.
Wir werden jetzt in nächster Zeit wieder verstärkt beobachtet werden und etwas im Fokus stehen, da die Sache durch die Presse ging. Natürlich überlegen sich die Leute dann, warum jemand sowas macht, was die Hintergründe dafür sein könnten, und die Gründe werden natürlich (wie hier ja auch schon anklang) auch beim "Verhalten der Mountainbiker im Allgemeinen" gesucht werden. Von daher finde ich es durchaus wichtig und angebracht, gerade den Ball ganz flach zu halten was Streckenbau angeht ... was sozialverträgliches Verhalten angeht ja sowieso und immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (19. September 2018)

Leute die zu sowas fähig sind, bekommst Du aber auch durch "gutes Miteinander" nicht auf die Spur..


----------



## scylla (19. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Leute die zu sowas fähig sind, bekommst Du aber auch durch "gutes Miteinander" nicht auf die Spur..



Da bin ich bei dir, demjenigen der das gemacht hat, wird das alles egal sein. Aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass solche Typen eine krasse Ausnahme sind. Ansonsten müsste ich mich gruseln.
Der Rest der Waldnutzer, die, sofern sie die Fallen-Story in der Presse mitbekommen haben, nun mit verstärktem Interesse auf uns schauen werden, werden hingegen hoffentlich etwas einfacher "auf unsere Seite" zu kriegen sein


----------



## Bejak (20. September 2018)

Es ist auch denkbar, dass derjenige, der das gemacht hat, nun die Presseberichte und evtl. in Hessenschau, Maintower etc den Bericht gelesen/gesehen hat. Darin kam ja auch die Botschaft rüber, dass diese Schrauben hochgefährlich sind, dass das versuchte Körperverletzung ist, usw. Vielleicht denkt er jetzt nochmal nach und lässt es in Zukunft.


----------



## scylla (21. September 2018)

*NOCHMAL ACHTUNG:*

Ich habe gerade zugetragen bekommen, dass [edit: am Montag] an der Ruine Jossa (Melibokus) ebenfalls Schrauben in Wurzeln gefunden wurden. Der Kollege hat angeblich 3 Stück gefunden und entfernt, ist sich aber nicht sicher ob da noch weitere sein könnten.


----------



## Bejak (21. September 2018)

Da muss jemand mit Akkuschrauber und weiterem Werkzeug (Schraubenköpfe ab, Spitz zuschneiden) im Wald unterwegs sein.


----------



## Basti138 (2. Oktober 2018)

hemig schrieb:


> Doch tut es - indirekt.
> Unabhäng davon dass sich das mit den Nägeln nicht gehört, führen genau diese "Bauarbeiten" und das teilweise rücksichtslose Verhalten dazu dass sich etwas schwächere Geister dazu entscheiden Nägel auszubringen.
> Wäre das Verhältnis zwischen Bikern und Wanderern ein besseres würde es vermutlich nicht zu solchen Fallen kommen.
> 
> ...




Ja und jetzt kommt Generation 60+ mit Ebikes in den Wald "Aus der Bahn mein Ebike kostet 5000 Euro, der Wald gehört mir"


----------



## codit (17. April 2019)

Wieder VORSICHT am Meli! Habe vor 1h einen Bodenanker (siehe Foto) entfernt. Das Teil war mittig auf der offiziellen Be1 eingeschlagen und hat ca. 15 cm aus dem Boden geragt. Am Westhang direkt unterhalb der Plattform , dort wo das  kurze Steilstück die Be1 kreuzt. Nicht auszuschließen, dass sich im Umfeld noch weitere finden.

Und nein, den hat nicht der Odenwaldklub eingeschlagen, um mitten auf dem Pfad einen Wegweiserpfahl dran festzumachen!


----------



## sebbo1986 (17. April 2019)

Heute Abend gesehen an der Abfahrt Richtung Alsbach :-(


----------



## camaroracer (18. April 2019)

Polizei eingeschaltet ? Das muss unbedingt angezeigt werden ! Als nächstes spannt der Verrückte ein Stahlseil. So etwas zwingt die Polizei zum Handeln.


----------



## codit (18. April 2019)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Polizei eingeschaltet ? Das muss unbedingt angezeigt werden ! Als nächstes spannt der Verrückte ein Stahlseil. So etwas zwingt die Polizei zum Handeln.


Hab das Ding Heute zur Verschrottung heimgeholt (gestern habe ich es nur in einem Laubhaufen versteckt, da ich keinen Rucksack dabei hatte). Anzeige werde ich aber definitiv nicht erstatten. Warum?

1. Anzeige ohne Verdächtigen ist bei Bagatelltaten ohne Geschädigten und ohne Verdächtigen rein für die Akten.
    Nützt nur wenn der Unhold auf frischer Tat ertappt wird.
2. In Anbetracht dessen ist mir die Zeit für eine Stunde warten auf dem Revier zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (19. April 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Hab das Ding Heute zur Verschrottung heimgeholt (gestern habe ich es nur in einem Laubhaufen versteckt, da ich keinen Rucksack dabei hatte). Anzeige werde ich aber definitiv nicht erstatten. Warum?
> 
> 1. Anzeige ohne Verdächtigen ist bei Bagatelltaten ohne Geschädigten und ohne Verdächtigen rein für die Akten.
> Nützt nur wenn der Unhold auf frischer Tat ertappt wird.
> 2. In Anbetracht dessen ist mir die Zeit für eine Stunde warten auf dem Revier zu schade.



Hi Codit
Bitte seit so nett und melde es dennoch.
Ich war mit der Polizei Südhessen in Kontakt, um auf diesen Fall über die Sozialen Medien hinzuweisen und andere nicht "in die Falle" laufen zu lassen und das weiter publik zu machen.
Die Polizei teilte mir daraufhin mit, dass der erneute Fall, diesmal am Meli, bislang nicht zur Anzeige kam.
Also sprich ohne weiterer Anzeige auch keine Publikation durch die Polizei in welchen Medien auch immer.
Danke Dir und bis bald wieder im Wald,
Frank aka Slayerlover


----------



## codit (20. April 2019)

O.k. Frank das Argument "Information der Öffentlichkeit" hat mich überzeugt. Anzeige habe ich soeben auf dem Polizeirevier Bensheim erstattet.


----------



## jjom (22. April 2019)

Danke! Für die Info hier und die Anzeige.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2019)

Als Ergänzung: Ne Bagatelltat ist das allenfalls deswegen, weil Du das Ding rechtzeitig gefunden hast, bevor jemand reinfährt.
Aber eigentlich ist das ne versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung. Gut, dass Du es aktenkundig gemacht hast!


----------



## Gonzo_MB (24. April 2019)

Hier ein Artikel zu einer Falle am 17.04.19
Wenigstens gehen die Leute nun zur Polizei. Das war letztes Jahr nicht so.

https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/4969/4252719


----------



## Mr-Green (5. Juni 2019)

Achtung,bitte aufpassen.
Abfahrt Richtung Alsbach


----------



## SlayerLover (5. Juni 2019)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> Achtung,bitte aufpassen.
> Abfahrt Richtung Alsbach
> Anhang anzeigen 870511 Anhang anzeigen 870512


Danke für den Hinweis! 
Konkret auf dem Trail runter zum Sperbergrund ? Oder welcher andere Trail ist konkret gemeint?
Wurde das erneut bei der Polizei angezeigt?
Nur so werde die das weiter verfolgenden und vorallem in den sozialen Medien drauf hinweisen.
Danke.


----------



## Mr-Green (5. Juni 2019)

Abfahrt Katharinenberg.
Ob es an die Polizei ging,kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## dotzball42 (2. Juli 2019)

@Mr-Green
Sind das nicht Deine Bilder? Wer hat das Teil den gefunden?
Ich fände es auch wichtig, dass es bei der Polizei gemeldet wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (6. November 2019)

Zwar nicht am Melli aber auch nicht wirklich sehr weit weg.









						Drahtfallen für Mountainbiker im Fischbachtaler Wald?
					

Im Wald von Fischbachtal wurden mittlerweile sieben Drahtfallen im Bereich eines Weges angebracht. Die Mountainbiker gehen von bewusst gelegten „Fallen“ aus.




					www.echo-online.de


----------



## jjom (2. Januar 2020)

auch nicht weit weg:








						POL-DA: Breuberg/Rai-Breitenbach: Nagelfallen auf Mountainbike-Strecke/Polizei bittet um erhöhte Vorsicht
					

Breuberg (ots) - Radfahrer bemerkten am Montag (30.12.), dass auf der Mountainbike-Strecke zwischen Sophienhof und der Basaltgrube mehrere Baumwurzeln mit massiven Nägeln...




					www.presseportal.de


----------



## leithuhn (20. April 2020)

Siehe Anhang!

Nicht ganz passend zum Grundthema aber auch nicht schön. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es dem Kollegen wieder besser geht und er sich erholt. Der Artikel wir sicher für weitere Unruhen mit den Behörden sorgen.

Dass die Trails am Melli stillschweigend geduldet wurden sind ein enormes Glück aus meiner sich. Ich wollte keinen der Trails wieder missen und vielen Dank an die Erbauer und die „Pfleger“ . Vermutlich hat es den Kollegen an dem Holzdrop erlegt? Die Landung war halt auch etwas unglücklich nach dem drop.

Wie überall herrscht auch im Wald aktuell ein ziemlicher Ausnahmezustand. Ich bilde mir zwar ein die unerfahrenen Kollegen erkennen zu können, die offiziellen können und wollen das vermutlich nicht. Ich hoffe nicht, dass wir MTBler uns nach dieser Zeit und dem enormen Druck auf den Wald als Naherholungsgebiet nicht mit Sperrungen allen Ortens beschäftigen müssen.  

Stay Clean und sorry , dass ich mir dass mal von der Seele schreiben musste.
Oli


----------

